# Cambodia/Laos



## Johnylo (Apr 16, 2018)

My wife and I are planning a trip to Cambodia and Laos in Jan/Feb 2019. We have never been to s/e Asia. We are in our late 60s and adventurous but do not do luxury travel. Will be flying to Bangkok and will continue from there. Also my wife is alergic to anything that is spicy. Will that be a problem especially in rural areas? Any advise will be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## johnjayson (May 2, 2018)

For you to remind that Thailand's cuisine has almost over spicy taste on their dishes, so be sure to ask before you take any food in thailand.


----------



## Section 8 (Aug 15, 2010)

The national cuisine tends to be quite spicy in Cambodia and Laos but they are used to tourists that cannot handle the spice. Simply request that they do not include any spice in your food and you should not have a problem. Perhaps some useful advice would be to learn how to say "not spicy please" in the local language for both countries (they are similar languages). Not only will it be appreciated by the locals but it will save your wife's stomach.

Should you ever accidentally encounter spicy food, I recommend drinking something acidic like anything lime or orange based. Spices are typically strong bases (chemically speaking) and the citric acid will help counteract the effects of the spice.


----------

